# Dragon Stone - 10kg/20kg



## Richard Dowling (3 Mar 2013)

Hi All,

The aquarium stores in my area are pretty poor for aquascaping equipment and materials. Getting decent substrate and rock is near on impossible.

I have found good types of rock for sale online, one of which is dragon stone which has caught my eye. The issue with buying online is you dont know what you are getting. They are advertised as 10kg and 20kg boxes. I have no idea how much that is in terms of filling your tank for an Iwagumi.

I will be scaping a 60x45x30 (Same tank as George Farmer's current work)

Anyone know whether 10kg is enough?

Im also guessing that I will have to ask for a varied range of heights and sizes :-/


----------



## LancsRick (3 Mar 2013)

It depends what sort of scape you have in mind, and how fussy you are. 10kg will just do it for an "average" scape, but if you're intending to either do a mostly hardscape scape, or are fussy about picking out particular stones, you'll be better off getting 20kg.

Where are you based?


----------



## Richard Dowling (3 Mar 2013)

I have just found a picture on google of an example of a 10kg box with a ruler next to it and it appears you dont get very big pieces which will be no good. I was hoping to have around 5-7 Stones, one of which about 20cm tall and the rest getting smaller. I dont think I'll trust online now.

Im in Kent (around maidstone area), The stores I have found annoyingly mix their rocks which are covered in dust so you cant tell what is what. Im thinking about traveling to Maidenhead Aquatics in Sevenoaks, they are usually one of the best for rocks.


----------



## sciencefiction (5 Mar 2013)

Check out Tierbedarf, Futter, Tiernahrung günstig kaufen bei zooplus.
They have a description on what amount and what sizes stones you get with each package. They've got the dragon stone too.


----------



## sciencefiction (5 Mar 2013)

Here is the link. Scroll down to find the sizes of stones included with each set:
Drachenstein / Ohko Rock für perfekte Aquascapes günstig kaufen bei zooplus!


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Mar 2013)

zooplus.de wouldnt ship stones to the UK when I ordered my filter.

if its andy aquatics that youve seen the 10kg and 20kg stones in then it will be varied in the box. the 10Kg is used to be made by splitting a 20kg so its the same stones.  I used a 20Kg and some existing to do my 90cm in the avatar pic.  probably about 30Kg in total.


----------



## sciencefiction (5 Mar 2013)

> zooplus.de wouldnt ship stones to the UK when I ordered my filter.


 
Well, I commented because I actually ordered some last night. I am in Ireland and the order went through no problem. I don't see a reason why they wouldn't deliver to the UK in this case.


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Mar 2013)

maybe theyve changed procedures then. hopefully they have

When I ordered mine the order stalled for two days then they sent me a mail saying they were refunding the stone amount and they had despatched the filter  maybe they were just out of stock!


----------



## sciencefiction (5 Mar 2013)

stuworrall said:


> maybe theyve changed procedures then. hopefully they have
> 
> When I ordered mine the order stalled for two days then they sent me a mail saying they were refunding the stone amount and they had despatched the filter  maybe they were just out of stock!


 
Ok, I got a confirmation via e-mail but lets see what happens. I'll let you know but considering delivery is free, it's quite cheap and I hope they do send out stones


----------



## sciencefiction (6 Mar 2013)

Dragon stone refunded  You were right unfortunately


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Mar 2013)

sciencefiction said:


> Dragon stone refunded  You were right unfortunately


----------



## oscarsi001 (14 Mar 2013)

i too have been frustrated by the lack of any decent aquascaping hard landscape materials in my neck of the woods (essex). have got fed up of driving around wasting petrol and time attempting to find something halfway decent for my new project .
however , i ordered 22kg of dragonstone from the zooplus uk site a couple of days ago and have now received a confirmation email saying it's now in the hands of dhl and on its way too me .
it looks positive and hopefully i should get a good mix of sized stones if the website is to be beleived plus they have it at a really good price at the moment ..i'll let you all know how it arrives !


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2013)

Well living in London you would have thought it would be easy for us but nope, nothing decent around either!!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Mar 2013)

Call richard at AquaEssentials, always very helpful and stocks Dragon stone.  
I just got another 10kg of Maple Leaf which is awesome, a couple of pieces 25cm+ and you get loads as it weighs very little... 10kg = 15+ stones including the larger ones.


----------



## jack-rythm (15 Mar 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Well living in London you would have thought it would be easy for us but nope, nothing decent around either!!


You ever tried ordering 20kg off ebay? I say that because i must of ordered over 120kg since xmas and every box i get through never disappoints me. Get some great bits. I know you can't Choose but its usually pretty good Paulo. It needs scrub though!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Mar 2013)

Get some pics up of that maple leaf Iain. Wouldn't mind seeing what it looks like


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Mar 2013)

will do stu.  My new favourate hardscape.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Mar 2013)

Couple of quick pics stu, its in my new shrimp tank as it doesnt effect params.
Sorry for stealing thread.


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Mar 2013)

looks super knarly! are you the first to use it in a uk scape iain cos ive not seen it in any yet?

im quite surprised about the params as it looks like something that would leach like mad! lol


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Mar 2013)

I can see stu using that with some manzi wood


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Mar 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> I can see stu using that with some manzi wood


stop right there! ive spent enough on stone recently! ive only got one kidney left now!


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Mar 2013)

stuworrall said:


> stop right there! ive spent enough on stone recently! ive only got one kidney left now!


The rock is quite light so you get a lot for your bucks!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Mar 2013)

I havent seen a tank using it yet stu, i know viktor did one which was nice.  His stones were heavily veined with white which im not so keen on so asked for less.
Not  checked params yet but all advise is that it doesnt, it certainly hasnt touched the TDS in the last 3-4 days since set up of the nano.



LondonDragon said:


> I can see stu using that with some manzi wood


me too and i look forward to it.  I ordered it as i want something that moss will attach and cover easily now but ive got it seems a shame to cover it up.


----------



## sciencefiction (16 Mar 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Couple of quick pics stu, its in my new shrimp tank as it doesnt effect params.
> Sorry for stealing thread.


 
Oh, I love this one. Can we see it once in the tank please..


----------



## sciencefiction (16 Mar 2013)

Never mind. I found your new thread. Looks stunning.


----------



## Karlthompson (17 Mar 2013)

Hi guys, im sorry if im posting this in the wrong section as im new to this site. I recently ordered 20kg of dragon stone from ebay and was very happy with it, but once i had cleaned it and put it in my tank it went a light brown, like sandstone. Is this normal and can i get the greyish colour back?


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Mar 2013)

Karlthompson said:


> cleaned it and put it in my tank it went a light brown


Thats the normal colour for dragon stone!


----------



## jack-rythm (18 Mar 2013)

Don't worry it will darken after time

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karlthompson (19 Mar 2013)

Many thanks for the replies. All the pics i have seen on the net have been of greyish coloured stone. Have I managed to buy the wrong type?


----------



## Karlthompson (19 Mar 2013)

Does this look the usual colour?


----------



## Karlthompson (19 Mar 2013)

This is what i have
http://i.imgur.com/POj1SQd.jpg
It looks alot more light brown in my tank, my camera is not very good.


----------



## Karlthompson (19 Mar 2013)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/custom/images/large/4d147825521fe.jpg
This is what i was hoping for.


----------



## Ady34 (19 Mar 2013)

Yes, you have the same stone. It ranges from an almost orange colour to light grey, depends on source as to the bias, but normally it has variation. It's one drawback of ordering online, you don't really get a feel for the colour of the rock your ordering. I love dragon stone and I like it more brown or orange, I think it looks more earthy and natural against the plants.


----------

